# Platy - Pregnant or Sick?



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

Ok... I have a trio of Dalmatian Platys whom I love... 2 Females and 1 Male. I've had them for a few months now and have never had any issues. I know that Platys can reproduce relatively often and I have yet to see any fry in my tank. I am not sure if they've been eaten before or if the parameters haven't been right for them as of yet. The females are relatively fat compared to the male and I know they tend to square off a little when they're ready to drop fry. However, the last few days one of the females has taken to hiding and seems a bit lethargic. She still eats, but isn't nearly as active as before. The male will pester her a bit, but she just swims away and returns to her hiding place. She has no noticeable physical ailments nor do any of the other fish in my tank. 

That being said... could she be pregnant and ready to drop fry? or is she most likely sick?

Thanks!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Well it sounds like she is sick. Do this, look down at her from the top of the tank and see if her scales are protruding. If she looks like a pine cone with protruding scales she has dopsy and there is no saving her without risking a massive outbreak. Depending on the cause it could not impact the other life in the tank or could whip them out in 6-8 wks. Best bet if she has dropsy is to put her down and keep an eye on the rest.

The other cause could be she is impacted with fry. Feeding fiber, freeze dried food works well may help. If she is impacted she will likely still birth the brood. If it goes too long she will perish. You may also want to chase her around a bit, unless she has dropsy, and sometimes the panic mode will make them evacuate their duct.

Best of luck and let us know what happens.


----------

